# Bianchi Osprey help?



## cutiecat6675 (May 17, 2010)

Hi I am new to this sight... I attended an auction and bought a Bianchi Osprey mountain bike. I think its from the 90's but not sure? If I can add a pic I will, if not maybe I can send you a pic and you can tell me more about this mystery bike? Is it worth anything? Pleas Help thanks


----------



## dubthang (Apr 2, 2009)

What frame material is it? If it is steel, is it welded or lugged? Suspension fork?


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Depends on the year...1993-1997 models were sort of pseudo lugged (Superset 2) cro-mo tubes. The 1998-1999 were aluminum. I worked and sold those from 1995-1998 so I might be able to help if you post a picture.


----------



## cutiecat6675 (May 17, 2010)

*thanks*

For some reason I cannot download a pic on here. If I could have ur email address I could sent it to u!!! Thanks


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

cutiecat6675 said:


> For some reason I cannot download a pic on here. If I could have ur email address I could sent it to u!!! Thanks


Upload your picture onto a photo sharing site (Flickr, Picasa, etc), right click it and copy the URL then use the "insert image" tool
:thumbsup:


----------



## freeheeler72 (May 11, 2011)

*Bianchi Osprey from the 90's*

Depending on the components already on the Bianchi Osprey you are looking at/bought...I've been very pleased with my 1998 Osprey and still ride it on a regular basis. I replaced the original front suspension fork with a reasonably priced Rock Shox Dart3 last year, upgraded the bars and stem with a Truvativ World Cup Stylo set up and have been thrilled with my bike's performance ever since. Bike prices have gone up considerably over the last 10 years and I'll only replace my Osprey if I break the frame.

Hope this helps.

freeheeler72


----------

